# jack russell sneezing



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

my 2 1/2 yr old jack is sneezing at least once a day sometimes more. eyes are bright nose is clean what could be wrong, any ideas? tyia


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Allergies? Inhaled object (esp. foxtails)?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Terriers are nosey little things it might just be getting into some dust. Perfectly normal to sneeze when you get dust up your nose. I've wondered if scent hounds and terriers (all dogs really) don't sneeze to clear their sinuses so they can reaquire an interesting smell/direction, so more of a deliberate action tied to hunting. Anyone know?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd guess some sort of allergy or dust also. If it doesn't get better you could maybe try an antihistamine. I wouldn't be worried if you're only talking once or twice a day-heck *I* sneeze more than that!

Ross, I have no idea if dogs sneeze deliberately. Never even thought about it until you mentioned it.


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

Dogs sneeze for the same reason we do; they get stuff up their noses. I sneeze at least once a day. Dog allergies usually present with skin irritation, not sneezing. I'd look for something in the nasal canals, like foxtails or other seeds he may have sniffed up. And I'd hold off on the antihistamines. If he has a foreign object, he needs it removed, not mask the symptom that Mother Nature gave him.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks for all the replys yesterday he sneezed three times in a row! no sneezing today though so far. i was thinking allergies to but to what? im keeping a close eye on him nothing has changed so i dont know what could be wrong.as long as its not severe then ill just keep watching him


----------

